# electrical shock



## thalaron (Jan 5, 2014)

Help! My Poppy got shocked by a cord!

I put her back in her cage and she ate and preened herself. 

Everything I try to look up online comes back as either "why don't birds on electrical wire outside get shocked" to buying bird repellents.

What should I watch for?!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh no! Look for generic signs of illness and discomfort.

Tucked on the floor, rocking, eyes closed tightly... gee, I don't even know. If she is eating that's good, but still, please think about a vet visit just in case because I don't hear about this much...


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I really don't know but I hope she's okay. My boyfriend got electrocuted once and he said he felt really funny for ages after and tingly but it went away. He told me something about it all depending on where your heart is like if it's mid beat or not? Idk he knew what he was talking about bc he was an electrician but I'm probably retelling it wrong. Id take her to a vet just be safe but it's really good that she's acting normally


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

You should call a vet and explain how she's acting, and they would be able to tell you if she needs to come in or not, and what to look for. It'd put your mind at ease as well.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh no!  I hate it when they mess with the cords my Choco does it all the time! I hope your birdy recovers from this :C


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

northernfog said:


> Oh no!  I hate it when they mess with the cords my Choco does it all the time! I hope your birdy recovers from this :C


For anyone who has exposed wires that yor birds can reach - consider a shield such as 'wire loom' or 'split loom' tubing that slides over existing wires to keep it out of reach of beaks. You can get it at big home improvement type stores or online. Birds do get electrocuted or cause wiring damage and fires. They also can get metal poisoning from this activity.

I hope thalaron's Poppy is ok - the eating and preening after her incident is a good sign. Another member recently posted a similar incident with her bird.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

One of my birds - it's been so long ago, I can't remember who- chewed through a lamp cord. He was rather stunned for a good 5-10 minutes afterwards, but had otherwise recovered and was back to normal after that. 

Definitely a vet visit would be a good idea  Just in case there's burns and stuff that haven't shown up.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My Tony just recently snapped the radio cord (actually that soft kind of antennae) in half. I came home to find that the radio was not working ( leave the music on for them). Little stinker, could have gotten electrocuted...
I hope your bird is fine. Tony didn't show any kind of sign of distress though.


----------

